# 2006 Honda Civic Si Pics



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Not bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

More


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmm... interesting looking dash.... Knight Rider Civic?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The Si should be a three door.

Honda has lost their way with the Si. Just like they did with the CRX.

Ill pass.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> The Si should be a three door.
> 
> Honda has lost their way with the Si. Just like they did with the CRX.
> 
> Ill pass.


They went back from the coupe back to the three door, and the sales tanked. They are only giving what people wll buy. You want a three door Si? Go buy an RSX.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> They went back from the coupe back to the three door, and the sales tanked. They are only giving what people wll buy. You want a three door Si? Go buy an RSX.


It didnt tank because it was a three door. It tanked because it was overpriced in its niche.
Gee I guess the GTI should be a SUV now based on that logic.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Where's the speedo?

*edit* nevermind, I see it way at the top of the dash...weird.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Weird dash. 

I have an interesting idea though. On their next model, they should put the instrument cluster on the rear panel, so that you can see it with the rear view mirror.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> It didnt tank because it was a three door. It tanked because it was overpriced in its niche.
> Gee I guess the GTI should be a SUV now based on that logic.


It tanked cause it looked like ass and underperformed.

I agree, that new civic could have a hatch and there would be no way you could tell from looking at it.

This is not a flattering angle:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the exterior and even more the color. The dash kills the deal for me. I'm still curious to drive an Si when they come out. The Si will have 200hp, 6 spd., 17" wheels, and supposedly lsd.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sean said:


> I like the exterior and even more the color. The dash kills the deal for me. I'm still curious to drive an Si when they come out. The Si will have 200hp, 6 spd., 17" wheels, and supposedly lsd.


197 hp, thanks to the SAE.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> It didnt tank because it was a three door. It tanked because it was overpriced in its niche.
> Gee I guess the GTI should be a SUV now based on that logic.


Compared to the original GTI, it is an SUV; well at least a lot larger and heavier with a more powerful engine. Besides, do they sell more Touareg's or GTI's? Maybe the Touareg W12 Sport is the true sucessor to the original GTI.

Asking why the last generation did bad is open to debate. BMW for example, thinks the 318ti did badin the U.S. because it was a hatchback and therefore won't sell us a 120i. I say it didn't sell well because style wise it was a hack job, verse the 1 series being styling as a hatch from the beginning is quite attractive.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

It's a damn Saturn Ion coupe!


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> It's a damn Saturn Ion coupe!


...or Scion tC!

Nah, Toyota did a better job:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I likey.

Much better looking than the previous SI..what a joke.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Thought it looked familiar ....


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A Civic with a nav system? Had to happen sooner or later I guess.

I like it...then again I always liked sporty Civics (and had two...an '84 CRX and a '91 Integra). Nice straighforward cars...light weight, semi-sporty chassis, affordable price, high quality engineering. :thumbup:


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like the side-impact crash tests are causing lots of smaller cars to be tall and slab-sided... this thing looks too ungainly and cut in weird angles. I sure hope it performs well (and is priced right)... still this makes two consecutive attempts at the Si that may not cut it (I enjoyed the '99-'00 version).

The last one didn't sell well b/c they left off the good stuff both cosmetically and mechanically (see the type-R that they sold in the UK).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I heard this version Civic Si will eventually replace the Acura RSX in the Honda/Acura lineup. Anyone else hear that?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Crap. Pure crap. Reminiscent of the Paseo.

-Mark


----------

